# Call of Duty Under Religious Fire



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

All the turmoil in the middle east seems to be overflowing into the world of video games. Shack News has reported that the Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 map 'Favela' and the re-release of 'Favela' in a Modern Warfare 3 DLC has been pulled from normal rotation for a texture "mishap" that quotes the phrase "Allah is beautiful and He loves beauty,". This isn't an inflammatory remark in unto itself. However the phrase's location in the level itself has been called into question. Some people apparently found it offensive that Allah was mentioned in a picture frame located in the level's bathroom.

To avoid any backlash from the Muslim community Infinity Ward promptly pulled the level and is scouring the rest of the game for the texture to be patched out in the near future. "We apologize to anyone who found this image offensive," Activision said in a statement. "Please be assured we were unaware of this issue and that there was no intent to offend." Activision also said, "Activision and our development studios are respectful of diverse cultures and religious beliefs, and sensitive to concerns raised by its loyal game players. We thank our fans for bringing this to our attention." and our development studios are respectful of diverse cultures and religious beliefs, and sensitive to concerns raised by its loyal game players. We thank our fans for bringing this to our attention."












*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apparently mentioning Allah in a restroom unintentionally is more offensive then slaughtering civilians in an airport. Go figure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is ridiculous. My buddy showed me it earlier. The extremists when it comes to religion need to call the fack down haha.


----------



## Soup (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This is ridiculous. My buddy showed me it earlier. The extremists when it comes to religion need to call the fack down haha.



I just know they wouldn't give two shakes of a dogs tail if a Christian made the same video. But since now the threat of violence by a few of an over all peaceful religion can now intimidate the masses we have this. I wonder when the line will be drawn.

I don't hold anything against Muslims at all. But this "be politically correct or die" mantra the few extremists have needs to go. I personally would have left the texture in. Truly faithful Muslims that are confident in their religion will not care. I can bet money on this. The rest will be pissed off about something, be it this or something else. Who cares. Also Activision just went down another notch IMO.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just know they wouldn't give two shakes of a dogs tail if a Christian made the same video. But since now the threat of violence by a few of an over all peaceful religion can now intimidate the masses we have this. I wonder when the line will be drawn.
> 
> I don't hold anything against Muslims at all. But this "be politically correct or die" mantra the few extremists have needs to go. I personally would have left the texture in. Truly faithful Muslims that are confident in their religion will not care. I can bet money on this. The rest will be pissed off about something, be it this or something else. Who cares.



^^ exactly


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 9, 2012)

This is what lack of intelligence and proper education do to you... Is sad that Infinity Ward is listening to those primitive fanatics...


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 9, 2012)

Eh, these fanatics (this applies to all religions, not just Muslims) are all bonkers. Don't they have anything else to do in their boring lives?


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 9, 2012)

As much as i dislike religion as a whole in any form or shape i have to say that it is really offensive and that they accually reacted in a very good way to this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> This is what lack of intelligence and proper education do to you... Is sad that Infinity Ward is listening to those primitive fanatics...



They created a game that plays on mans most primal instinct next to procreation. Fighting. No amount of education and intelligence will over come that.



Jack1n said:


> As much as i dislike religion as a whole in any form or shape i have to say that it is really offensive and that they actually reacted in a very good way to this.



Its cowardice. They should shut down the servers on Saturday and Sunday also. That's offensive to other religions. Why is one religion respected and not all? No. Activation is just scared they will get blown up if they do not bow down to threats.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 9, 2012)

should be disappointed about those whack ass textures i couldn't even see wtf he was looking at


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> should be disappointed about those whack as textures i couldn't even see wtf he was looking at



That and its COD so you know they have been using for 10 years now.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently mentioning Allah in a restroom unintentionally is more offensive then slaughtering civilians in an airport. Go figure.



While taking a shit you yell out "Oh Allah!" "Oh Allah!" and it is offensive? But you blow up 300 people and that is just fine?

I would like to see video games go back to a more "science fiction" tone and take out the "Reality" tone Games. Seems to me we have enough to see on that front.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They created a game that plays on mans most primal instinct next to procreation. Fighting. No amount of education and intelligence will over come that.
> 
> 
> 
> Its cowardice. They should shut down the servers on Saturday and Sunday also. That's offensive to other religions. Why is one religion respected and not all? No. Activation is just scared they will get blown up if they do not bow down to threats.



I agree.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

*?*

can you give a reason why this is ridiculous for you buddy?

I'm a muslim, in our faith we are not allowed to imagine, drawing or etc name of Allah S.W.T and our prophet Muhammad S.A.W on wrong place, despite that's only the text . but unfortunately in my believe, the restroom on this game was disgusting and we are not allowed to do that. that's our faith on of course my faith too..

we just allowed to place it the text name of Allah in good place, ex mosque , living room , and it must clean that's the point. not in the restroom, because however clean a restroom I believe you and me do nature call there, and that is ..you know it right.

I find some games put arab text in their story, but that's not a name of God. just a letter that's ok.

It's just our faith buddy, I think and I believe Infinity Ward and Activision do this, because there are respect to any religion faith, don't we?

sorry for my bad english ..peace.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> can you give a reason why this is ridiculous for you buddy?
> 
> I'm a muslim, in our faith we are not allowed to imagine, drawing or etc name of Allah S.W.T and our prophet Muhammad S.A.W on wrong place, despite that's only the text . but unfortunately in my believe, the restroom on this game was disgusting and we are not allowed to do that. that's our faith on of course my faith too..
> 
> ...



So you miss the point. You DO NOT HAVE TO BUY it! Thing is once a religion or belief is PUSH onto me I tend to PUSH back. 
I am sick of some one telling me what I can see what I can write what I can say. Get over it! I AM FREE!!!!! Free to write whatever I want say what I want do what I want. If that is offensive to you LOOK AWAY! Walk away, Don't buy it. That is the point. This is about how one religion is PUSHING there beliefs onto me through my games NOW!!!?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> can you give a reason why this is ridiculous for you buddy?
> 
> I'm a muslim, in our faith we are not allowed to imagine, drawing or etc name of Allah S.W.T and our prophet Muhammad S.A.W on wrong place, despite that's only the text . but unfortunately in my believe, the restroom on this game was disgusting and we are not allowed to do that. that's our faith on of course my faith too..
> 
> ...



What about all the offensive things that are said with Christs name in videos games? Devil worshiping and up side down crosses and what not? THATS all ok. No one says anything. Kids getting killed. Servers running on the Sabbath? This is ok? Why does Islam deserve a special pass?


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

*?*



TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently mentioning Allah in a restroom unintentionally is more offensive then slaughtering civilians in an airport. Go figure.



Yup, because that's name of God of One religion...

I don't know, how if you're a muslim too, or a christian or budhaism or any other religion found name of your God in a game on wrong place... just maybe, some reaction came too, just maybe..


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 9, 2012)

That message can be created by infinity ward itself just to take more fame on the religious countries.
(in fact Infinity Ward has nothing to do with this, they got payed from some other company )
This is what happened:
A guy from Infinity Ward pays to someone who knows arabic.
The guy who knows arabic makes the video.
Infinity Ward pays to websites so they show the video.
(and this is 100% true because i dont believe techpowerup guys are fools to put this kind of news so they got payed a hefty sum of $$)
It turns out Muslim religion gets more famous... as it always been like that
End of the story.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Yup, because that's name of God of One religion...
> 
> I don't know, how if you're a muslim too, or a christian or budhaism or any other religion found name of your God in a game on wrong place... just maybe, some reaction came too, just maybe..



So you can Spell Allah and talk about Allah on this forum? I think this is a bad thing and is not going to go well. I will play nice.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 9, 2012)

My philosophy, if it is offending don't look/watch/play/go do it.....

Seriously, they need to stop giving rubbish like this press. They make religion actually seem important....
And it is this press that encourages them to go out of their way to fuck up everything else for the rest of the regular people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Yup, because that's name of God of One religion...
> 
> I don't know, how if you're a muslim too, or a christian or budhaism or any other religion found name of your God in a game on wrong place... just maybe, some reaction came too, just maybe..



They do it all the time man. ALL THE TIME. No one cares. Only reason this happened is because of the violent extremists. Do I find some things in games offensive. Sure I do. That's been shown in tons of posts Ive made. But I refuse to give a special pass to anyone based off of threats.

With that being said we have a LOT of Muslim members on TPU. A few I play games with when time allows. Respect between us has ALWAYS been a priority of mine. As a religious man myself I UNDERSTAND where you are coming from. However confidence in your faith allows such trespasses by non-believers. Follow?


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They do it all the time man. ALL THE TIME. No one cares. Only reason this happened is because of the violent extremists. Do I find some things in games offensive. Sure I do. That's been shown in tons of posts Ive made. But I refuse to give a special pass to anyone based off of threats.
> 
> With that being said we have a LOT of Muslim members on TPU. A few I play games with when time allows. Respect between us has ALWAYS been a priority of mine. As a religious man myself I UNDERSTAND where you are coming from. However confidence in your faith allows such trespasses by non-believers. Follow?



SO true.


----------



## Fairlady-z (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, so I come from a Muslim home, but my father always made the point clear. Religion is optional if you want and feel the need to pursue it go ahead no one is stopping you. Now this is tasteless sure I think if we hung a picture of Jesus in the bathroom it be just as tasteless. Now what these people fail to see , is this was a mere accident from what I can tell. No one in their right mind would go ahead unless they are hateful and want to do something like this. I think Activision really went out of their way to address this issue , and Kudos for them for respecting. Now my biggest problem with Activision if they would stop making those shitting games than we would be really good lol...thats my only issue here.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

**



trickson said:


> So you miss the point. You DO NOT HAVE TO BUY it! Thing is once a religion or belief is PUSH onto me I tend to PUSH back.
> I am sick of some one telling me what I can see what I can write what I can say. Get over it! I AM FREE!!!!! Free to write whatever I want say what I want do what I want. If that is offensive to you LOOK AWAY! Walk away, Don't buy it. That is the point. This is about how one religion is PUSHING there beliefs onto me through my games NOW!!!?



Owh sorry, I'm not try too telling you.. I'm just share an info of our faith and that's maybe Activision and Infinity ward do this cause this concern about faith of one religion.
for sure I don't know what all behind this, maybe a terroris call to boot of them , just a joke dude.

I don't know dude, it just my opinion and I'm a muslim and I'm share just how far I know.
and I never say that's offesinve, that's just not inappropriate in our faith 

Yeah everybody are free as long they responsible for what they doing, 100% agreed with you, but I guess you have a faith too don't you..and I believe no body who have faith want to see some body try to screw it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2012)

Someone told me about this in the morning:

http://www.computerandvideogames.co...s-group-launches-attack-on-black-and-white-2/

So somehow this story does not sound as dumb to me as it would have yesterday.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

*?*



TheMailMan78 said:


> What about all the offensive things that are said with Christs name in videos games? Devil worshiping and up side down crosses and what not? THATS all ok. No one says anything. Kids getting killed. Servers running on the Sabbath? This is ok? Why does Islam deserve a special pass?



I don't know about that, as far as I know I've never found game that say name or text of Christ explicitly .. did I missed?

As I say this is our Faith, put name of God on wrong place are not allowed, morever to killed .
But yeah It just my Opinion.

ahh, I wish have good english than this , I want too share about this more friendly dude.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 9, 2012)

respect first for everything is a rule in the human beying but its difficult find who respect this rule,guys open your mind and FIRST stop listend shit from news programs on tv on internet and on journal ,you have in front of your nose what usa do for bring things from other country , they are war makers and this excuse of religion for make a war is for lowbrain people ,is like the vietnam war they tell a little boat was attached when this boat dont exist ,like a man was  alive when is dead from 25 years ( bin laden) and now they put another shit for lowbrain in a game for bimbiminchia? use your brain and dont become racist for idiocrazy.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't really think it is appropriate for religious discussion on techpowerup. That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Owh sorry, I'm not try too telling you.. I'm just share an info of our faith and that's maybe Activision and Infinity ward do this cause this concern about faith of one religion.
> for sure I don't know what all behind this, maybe a terroris call to boot of them , just a joke dude.
> 
> I don't know dude, it just my opinion and I'm a muslim and I'm share just how far I know.
> ...



No just my view is all. To tell you the truth I am never offended at any thing depicting my GOD. Have you seen Family Guy? They even have my Savior Jesus Christ walking around joking and doing silly things. I Have never been offended, I guess because I am secure in my faith and words or depictions can NEVER change that. Faith of a mustard seed my friend can move mountains. I say put what you want in any game you want, I will Never be offended.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> I don't know about that, as far as I know I've never found game that say name or text of Christ explicitly .. did I missed?
> 
> As I say this is our Faith, put name of God on wrong place are not allowed, morever to killed .
> But yeah It just my Opinion.
> ...



lol no problem man. You are doing fine.

I cannot tell you how many times Ive seen the cross and Jesus used inappropriately. Nevermind the hurting of children which is a BIG NO NO in both Islam and Christianity.

Activision needs to make a choice now. Please EVERYONE or just one.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Please EVERYONE or just one.



Easy one, please everyone: stop making COD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Easy one, please everyone: stop making COD.



 SO MUCH WIN IN THIS QUOTE IT CAN ONLY BE MEASURED WITH A QUANTUM EQUATION!


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 9, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Easy one, please everyone: stop making COD.



+1, but

it's not the problem in the makers, the buyers are to blame. just take a look at movie and music industry, same shit everywhere.


----------



## GLD (Oct 9, 2012)

On another game note. Anyone catch it in the BF3 sp campaign, early on I think, that they say America was built by terrorists, or some schit like that. I don't recall hearing bitching about that, and I found it offensive. just saying.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Why is it we have to suffer? If GOD was so offended would GOD not just end it? Please GOD END IT ALL!


----------



## piotrekhc (Oct 9, 2012)

This is joke !


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

GOD is laughing right now.


----------



## treehouse (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What about all the offensive things that are said with Christs name in videos games? Devil worshiping and up side down crosses and what not? THATS all ok. No one says anything. Kids getting killed. Servers running on the Sabbath? This is ok? Why does Islam deserve a special pass?



maybe the same reason why the average amount of Christians who go to church each week are dropping in numbers (worldwide level) faster than ton of bricks and the amount of muslims who go to mosque are sky rocketing?

or another way, stronger/determined faith? 

i say that as an atheist. i agreed with you on most points until you used the fact that Christians don't behave as religiously as Muslims as a counter to the Muslim argument


----------



## treehouse (Oct 9, 2012)

piotrekhc said:


> Allah was Gay anywayz



wow your so cool bro!


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> So you miss the point. You DO NOT HAVE TO BUY it! Thing is once a religion or belief is PUSH onto me I tend to PUSH back.
> I am sick of some one telling me what I can see what I can write what I can say. Get over it! I AM FREE!!!!! Free to write whatever I want say what I want do what I want. If that is offensive to you LOOK AWAY! Walk away, Don't buy it. That is the point. This is about how one religion is PUSHING there beliefs onto me through my games NOW!!!?



If we met at a bar, the night wouldn't end well for either of us. If you come at me spitting out hate speech about whatever race or religion that I happen to be apart of, I'm going to go through the 3-step calmdown program with you. 1st time, I ask nicely for the person to stop. 2nd time, I ask again nicely for the person to stop. 3rd time, I become intimidating, almost provoking in a sense that I let you know that I will fight for my race/religion. I am free to write/say/do whatever I want as well. Just be sure to accept any consequences of the actions you take.

I don't think something of this nature can be called an "accident". On any given COD game, I could only IMAGINE how many people put their time into making a game of such large proportions. In ALL of those people, you tell me nobody who worked on that game KNEW what they were doing when they put that tasteless text/image in the bathroom? I don't know.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> maybe the same reason why the average amount of Christians who go to church each week are dropping in numbers (worldwide level) faster than ton of bricks and the amount of muslims who go to mosque are sky rocketing?
> 
> or another way, stronger/determined faith?
> 
> i say that as an atheist. i agreed with you on most points until you used the fact that Christians don't behave as religiously as Muslims as a counter to the Muslim argument



Because GOD doesn't need a special home for me to worship in.
Religion has no place here. No one can CHANGE what any one believes ever. This is about a stupid game that had some stupid word that to me is undecipherable at best and some one whom knows what that symbol means may get all butt hurt. GOD is so laughing at us all right now. 

 Wake the FUCK UP PEOPLE!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> maybe the same reason why the average amount of Christians who go to church each week are dropping in numbers (worldwide level) faster than ton of bricks and the amount of muslims who go to mosque are sky rocketing?
> 
> or another way, stronger/determined faith?
> 
> i say that as an atheist. i agreed with you on most points until you used the fact that Christians don't behave as religiously as Muslims as a counter to the Muslim argument



Not sure what you are saying here. Please elaborate.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

happita said:


> If we met at a bar, the night wouldn't end well for either of us. If you come at me spitting out hate speech about whatever race or religion that I happen to be apart of, I'm going to go through the 3-step calmdown program with you. 1st time, I ask nicely for the person to stop. 2nd time, I ask again nicely for the person to stop. 3rd time, I become intimidating, almost provoking in a sense that I let you know that I will fight for my race/religion. I am free to write/say/do whatever I want as well. Just be sure to accept any consequences of the actions you take.



I would never come at any one spewing hate at them to them or about there GOD. SO yeah it would be a long nigh of video games maybe but it would not end in a WAR. At least I would hope not.


----------



## largon (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, the drama...
I'm glad I have one category less of things to possibly get upset about.


----------



## treehouse (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not sure what you are saying here. Please elaborate.



unfortunately i cant put this in a better worded way then what i have already wrote but i will have a go.

basically what am trying to say is that you cant use the fact that christians dont go all crazy when their religion is made fun off as a counter to the fact that muslims do.

it is wrong that a minority of muslims go crazy when their religion is made fun off BUT it is wrong because common sense tells us so. the fact that christian fundamentalists are hardly heard off should not dictate the righteousness/wrongness of muslim fundamentalists.

apologies if that does not make sense.

on a slightly different note- thank  god am an atheist


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> unfortunately i cant put this in a better worded way then what i have already wrote but i will have a go.
> 
> basically what am trying to say is that you cant use the fact that christians dont go all crazy when their religion is made fun off as a counter to the fact that muslims do.
> 
> ...



Nor should any one dictate what is right or wrong for free people to see or hear.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah this is just game everybody ...

I'm not trying to compare my religion to the other, I'm just share an info that maybe the reason why IW and Activision do that reaction.

and I'm so sorry if my word not in the place.

btw I've all call of duty series .


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> maybe the same reason why the average amount of Christians who go to church each week are dropping in numbers (worldwide level) faster than ton of bricks and the amount of muslims who go to mosque are sky rocketing?
> 
> or another way, stronger/determined faith?
> 
> i say that as an atheist. i agreed with you on most points until you used the fact that Christians don't behave as religiously as Muslims as a counter to the Muslim argument



he has a point there. muslims behave like fucking fanatics. muslim minority wants to build a mosque in europe? everything's cool. christian minority want to build a church in (i forgot where, some hc islamic country, i read about it in the papers recently... brain fart)? BURN THEM!!!

then i read about how some poor girl's life hangs by the thread because some asshole planted her some burnt quran pages and this is all known, everyone knows he planted those pages yet they were still deciding to kill her or not? WHAT?  i would shoot that cunt between the eyes personally for endangering her life by framing her for something that can get you executed there, but nooo, he got a free pass.

and jihad, take a look at crusades and see where "holy war" got the europe.


EDIT: i do realize that there are muslims with something other than rocks in their heads but general muslim attitude has to change. eg. islam forbade eating pigs not because they are dirty but because you waste a lot of wheat and water to grow a decent pig that you could've used to feed the people. today, these resources are abundant and this tradition is obsolete. i'm not saying that you really should start eating bacon because you can, i'm trying to point out that when islam was established the world was a very different place and many rules made sense then are a complete nonsense today. everything must adapt in order to survive.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

D4S4 said:


> he has a point there. muslims behave like fucking fanatics. muslim minority wants to build a mosque in europe? everything's cool. christian minority want to build a church in (i forgot where, some hc islamic country, i read about it in the papers recently... brain fart)? BURN THEM!!!
> 
> then i read about how some poor girl's life hangs by the thread because some asshole planted her some burnt quran pages and this is all known, everyone knows he planted those pages yet they were still deciding to kill her or not? WHAT?  i would shoot that cunt between the eyes personally for endangering her life by framing her for something that can get you executed there, but nooo, he got a free pass.
> 
> and jihad, take a look at crusades and see where "holy war" got the europe.



Play nice this thread will get closed fast. This is about a game. Now God is laughing!


----------



## sergionography (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> maybe the same reason why the average amount of Christians who go to church each week are dropping in numbers (worldwide level) faster than ton of bricks and the amount of muslims who go to mosque are sky rocketing?
> 
> or another way, stronger/determined faith?
> 
> i say that as an atheist. i agreed with you on most points until you used the fact that Christians don't behave as religiously as Muslims as a counter to the Muslim argument



+1
Im muslim myself, and I sure do not appreciate this, and if it was a cross instead of this frame I wouldnt appreciate it either. however I sure wont go out of my way to defend christianity because its not my faith, thats up to christians to do and I sure wont blame them if they do(offcourse aslong as its in good manners and without crossing anyone elses boundaries just like this video). 
its funny all i see in this thread is question marks, now to clear things up for people to maybe understand is that us muslims feel stronger about our religion than race/culture/nationality so when you offend our religion its like offending an african person about his color, now whether you find this ridiculous or not is up to you, but thats how strong we feel about islam, therefore comparing us with other religions probably isnt a fair comparison 


on another note im studying digital design/video game modeling and i know very well how much work is put in to design models for games, so i hardly think it was an accident designing the frame, however unless this is the only place its found in the game(which i hightly doubt) then we can say its intentional, otherwise its probably just randomly placed in there from the cod library.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2012)

and they realize it only now?...


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Play nice this thread will get closed fast. This is about a game. Now God is laughing!



i know i know but stuff like this gets me pretty infuriated, i hate biggotry. all the cursing has a point here, if one biggot reads this, cursing gets the message through his skull and he sees the light i wouldn't feel bad even about getting permabanned. 

this thread is most likely getting nuked anyways.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

**



D4S4 said:


> he has a point there. muslims behave like fucking fanatics. muslim minority wants to build a mosque in europe? everything's cool. christian minority want to build a church in (i forgot where, some hc islamic country, i read about it in the papers recently... brain fart)? BURN THEM!!!



I guess that's in my country Indonesia right?

ahh dude, I wish I can explain you about that... but for your info there is an act from our Ulama and MUI about that, and they've meet each other. as far as I know, the solution was good but unfortunately it's very sensitive if I say why that thing happen and I think have no right to tell it, because I'm worry what if I'm wrong how to say it.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Any time you put politics or religion in any thing nothing good can come of it. This is just not the place for this thread. WE have to agree to disagree at some point and try to co-exist as one. This means every one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2012)

This has gotten way out of hand.

While the devs who worked on this game probably put the picture in the toilet for a laugh and made a bet to see if anyone would ever see it let alone pay attention long enough to read it, I believe that insulting Islam was probably the last thing on their minds.

This is the 21st century, we all say that we are more civilised but it takes only a small minority to ruin it for everyone. 

as much as I think EVERYONE deserves respect firstly as a fellow human being. there are races and cultures that dont see it this way.

We have come far since the dark ages. I am in no position to tell people what to do but as much as i respect everyones religions, cultures and races equally. I have to say that I think that the Islamic community needs to calm down a little. Did not the Prophet Mohammed and Allah preach forgiveness Just like any faith or religion.

my only wish is for people to get along and not hold so much animosity against each other.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

sergionography said:


> +1
> Im muslim myself, and I sure do not appreciate this, and if it was a cross instead of this frame I wouldnt appreciate it either. however I sure wont go out of my way to defend christianity because its not my faith, thats up to christians to do and I sure wont blame them if they do(offcourse aslong as its in good manners and without crossing anyone elses boundaries just like this video).
> its funny all i see in this thread is question marks, now to clear things up for people to maybe understand is that us muslims feel stronger about our religion than race/culture/nationality so when you offend our religion its like offending an african person about his color, now whether you find this ridiculous or not is up to you, but thats how strong we feel about islam, therefore comparing us with other religions probably isnt a fair comparison
> 
> ...



Christians complain all the time. No one listens. The difference is there is no perceived threat of violence. Most Christians simply don't buy the game if they find it offensive.....as I believe most Muslims will do the same. However don't think for a second Activision is doing it to please moderate Muslims. They are doing it because they don't wanna get blown up by the dumb asses looking for an excuse to attack a western establishment. Islam is irrelevant to Activision. Its the fear they have of extremists.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

Activision is scared shitless now! Retract!!!! Retract!!!!! Will fix this! Hold on people! We are sorry! The joke is on them really. They knew and they know they knew!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Activision is scared shitless now! Retract!!!! Retract!!!!! Will fix this! Hold on people! We are sorry! The joke is on them really. They knew and they know they knew!



I doubt they knew. I bet some artist typed in "Muslim picture frame" into google images and found a picture. Made a texture and uploaded it to the server having NO IDEA what it says.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt they knew. I bet some artist typed in "Muslim picture frame" into google images and found a picture. Made a texture and uploaded it to the server having NO IDEA what it says.



Perhaps.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yet they can do whatever they want to Christians and face no backlash. Heh, such a double standard in the world because one will go on a rampage at the first sign of offense. Who cares...let them riot and get mad, kill their own people. Grow a backbone world. We spend far too much time worrying about offending everyone. Specially about those who don't do the same. They don't obsess about offending us. We've long since taken up the "Don't tread on me," welcome mat and put out the "Tread on me harder!" welcome mat. Super M!! heh


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Yet they can do whatever they want to Christians and face no backlash. Heh, such a double standard in the world because one will go on a rampage at the first sign of offense. Who cares...let them riot and get mad, kill their own people. Grow a backbone world. We spend far too much time worrying about offending everyone. Specially about those who don't do the same. They don't obsess about offending us. We've long since taken up the "Don't tread on me," welcome mat and put out the "Tread on me harder!" welcome mat. Super M!! heh



Agreed.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Yet they can do whatever they want to Christians and face no backlash. Heh, such a double standard in the world because one will go on a rampage at the first sign of offense. Who cares...let them riot and get mad, kill their own people. Grow a backbone world. We spend far too much time worrying about offending everyone. Specially about those who don't do the same. They don't obsess about offending us. We've long since taken up the "Don't tread on me," welcome mat and put out the "Tread on me harder!" welcome mat. Super M!! heh



On the other hand, if all it takes is the removal of some texture... I get that it's the point that counts, but still.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

treehouse said:


> it is wrong that a minority of muslims go crazy when their religion is made fun off BUT it is wrong because common sense tells us so. the fact that christian fundamentalists are hardly heard off should not dictate the righteousness/wrongness of muslim fundamentalists.



Ah ok. Now I understand. No I agree with you. I'm not saying any one religion is better then another. What I am saying is the threat of violence under ANY mask shouldn't be tolerated. However Activision is caving to a single youtube video under a presumed violence by a few people who hide behind the vail of religion. My point is they should do it for ALL religious material if they do it for one. But they won't and the more people cave to that presumed violence the stronger and more validated the extremists will get.


Do I agree with the texture? No. But you pull that texture you better be ready to pull ANYTHING offensive to ANYONE.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 9, 2012)

so many have died cause of these religious leaders, fuck it bro, let this hottie dance on top of me crank some music and drink some coke and rum, ftw


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn,
there goes my Allah Wake franchise.

But seriously, any publisher needs to be very careful what they put out especially when there is a modicum of stereotyping involved.

I'm sure a game that portrayed a Priest as a Paedo would make the Vatican a bit angry.  Or something that portrayed Jesus in a controversial way.  NO wait, we had Temptation of the Christ.  And also the 'Life of Brian' was banned in Ireland.  Christians react this way too you know. Religion is such a nuisance when it comes to freedom of speech.

Game developers should leave religious connotations out of games period.  Unless they have the balls to follow through with their production.

People of any belief are prone to get pissed at something.


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe this has been addressed earlier?  I skimmed but I'm seeing a lot of f-bombs being dropped and they seem to be dropping out of frustration.  Could we calm down the language?  There's no need to be f-ing all over a topic that has swayed to people's beliefs.  As much as I recommend leaving spiritualism @home that's no reason to bring out the nasty stuff in a discussion where we should be respectful.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't wanna live on this planet anymore. This is getting ridicules. I can already barely can go to sleep knowing that there are so many stupid people living on this planet.


----------



## omnimodis78 (Oct 9, 2012)

But it's OK for arabs to fly planes into buildings in the name of allah...or is it ahmed, muhamad sorry what's the guy's name they keep killing people for (including their own)?

Ok that was the most ignorant comment I've ever written but I just had to.  Sorry.


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its the fear they have of extremists.



Negative.

It's the fear of getting $20,000,000 profit vs. $50,000,000 profit. Not that I'm saying it could shift all that way, but even a possibility of losing a few thousand worth of profit is what scares companies like Activision. 
If Activision actually did see the future and saw that if they didn't release a statement apologizing it wouldn't affect them in the slightest, I guarantee they wouldn't have any qualms about leaving it in the game.


----------



## trickson (Oct 9, 2012)

omnimodis78 said:


> But it's OK for arabs to fly planes into buildings in the name of allah...or is it ahmed, muhamad sorry what's the guy's name they keep killing people for (including their own)?
> 
> Ok that was the most ignorant comment I've ever written but I just had to.  Sorry.



Yes is was very ignorant. We can forgive you.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its cowardice. No. Activation is just scared they will get blown up if they do not bow down to threats.



No, they are afraid of The Man. While The Man is afraid to loose ratings for "not stopping terrorism while before it got big enough to bomb us taxpayers". This might sound cynical, but please, give it some thought.
(I hope You guys will correctly interpret what I mean by "The Man".)



Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Yup, because that's name of God of One religion



'cept that it's not. I won't go into details myself, 'cause others already did a pretty good job in it here Allah on Wikipedia
Especially the third sentence in the article and these paragraphs: usage in Christianity and usage in Judasim

We need an emoticon for "mind blown" here.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 9, 2012)

happita said:


> If we met at a bar, the night wouldn't end well for either of us. If you come at me spitting out hate speech about whatever race or religion that I happen to be apart of, I'm going to go through the 3-step calmdown program with you. 1st time, I ask nicely for the person to stop. 2nd time, I ask again nicely for the person to stop. 3rd time, I become intimidating, almost provoking in a sense that I let you know that I will fight for my race/religion. I am free to write/say/do whatever I want as well. Just be sure to accept any consequences of the actions you take.
> 
> I don't think something of this nature can be called an "accident". On any given COD game, I could only IMAGINE how many people put their time into making a game of such large proportions. In ALL of those people, you tell me nobody who worked on that game KNEW what they were doing when they put that tasteless text/image in the bathroom? I don't know.





So to prove that Muslims are OK with the rest of the world and secure the first thing they do is to threaten others. Good job. 



If you can't take the heat stay out the kitchen. Even if it were intentional, who cares besides a few people who need to grow up anyway? Religion is a personal choice, and I for one feel it should be kept that way, no more any religion favored over any other.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vinska said:


> No, they are afraid of The Man. While The Man is afraid to loose ratings for "not stopping terrorism while before it got big enough to bomb us taxpayers". This might sound cynical, but please, give it some thought.
> (I hope You guys will correctly interpret what I mean by "The Man".)
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you are saying......lol. I agree kinda. Still screw "The Man".


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 9, 2012)

Why are we changing things for the mentally handicapped?

Absurd.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 9, 2012)

They are worried about a game texture, meanwhile they're okay with shooting 14yo girls in the head:
http://news.yahoo.com/pakistani-girl-spoke-against-taliban-shot-wounded-095818763.html

Apparently we are going to let them roll right over everyone else's culture, because we are afraid of their violent temper tantrums.  This is not going to end well, eventually.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't play COD anyways.



This is however a start to a very downward spiralling situation, and NO I do not agree with it.

As a Catholic I don't like the fact the Jews had the Pagan Romans murder my "saviour" but here we are. 2000 years later...

Everyone should smoke some grass and get nekkid! Thats what the world needs; GLOBAL ORGY


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

Steevo said:


> So to prove that Muslims are OK with the rest of the world and secure the first thing they do is to threaten others. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't take the heat stay out the kitchen. Even if it were intentional, who cares besides a few people who need to grow up anyway? Religion is a personal choice, and I for one feel it should be kept that way, no more any religion favored over any other.



Believe it or not, SOME things cannot be reasoned with words, and anyone who thinks otherwise is not realistic at all. I don't care if your Gandhi, EVERYONE has a tipping point, only in his case, he decided to put himself in harms way.

Secondly, they never asked to be put "in the kitchen". If people wanna get on different sides of a fence and decide to insult each others' ideas and beliefs, that's fine. Just don't go making it public by plastering a flyer on a wall and then feel bad once someone recognized what it said/meant. It's not cool. The freedom of speech argument in this instance is just stupid. Unless it's done to me, I absolutely NEVER use my freedom of speech to make someone or a group of people feel bad. That's just not right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Everyone should smoke some grass and get nekkid! Thats what the world needs; GLOBAL ORGY


 Americans tried that in 1967. Only thing that came out of it was incurable herpes.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Americans tried that in 1967. Only thing that came out of it was incurable herpes.



And a MailMan


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 9, 2012)

omnimodis78 said:


> But it's OK for arabs to fly planes into buildings in the name of allah...or is it ahmed, muhamad sorry what's the guy's name they keep killing people for (including their own)?
> 
> Ok that was the most ignorant comment I've ever written but I just had to.  Sorry.



you are a BIG BRAINWASHED, you seriousli think tha the 9/11 was made by 6 guys ? is made by usa himself and petrol company and the prove are billions and you think is true the show made on tv and by shitbush? you are crazy.


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2012)

I take no pride in this as a member of TPU... :shadedshu *PMs btarunr*


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2012)

^ He's right, get this over to GeneralNonsense, stat! Every post is like writing on a bathroom wall there


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

ahh I've cancel my sleep ..



xorbe said:


> They are worried about a game texture, meanwhile they're okay with shooting 14yo girls in the head:
> http://news.yahoo.com/pakistani-girl-spoke-against-taliban-shot-wounded-095818763.html
> 
> Apparently we are going to let them roll right over everyone else's culture, because we are afraid of their violent temper tantrums.  This is not going to end well, eventually.



sorry man, you should dig more about who is taliban, I'm really limited how to say all about it in english, that's is very long story, shortly they are a not a muslim as they should and totaly there is no taliban culture or lecture in our Quran, and IMO that is only kind of stupid government rule.



Vinska said:


> 'cept that it's not. I won't go into details myself, 'cause others already did a pretty good job in it here Allah on Wikipedia
> Especially the third sentence in the article and these paragraphs: usage in Christianity and usage in Judasim
> 
> We need an emoticon for "mind blown" here.



I'm sorry again, I don't need wiki to understand word "Allah" , you know it I guess, what I mean about one religion, this is so need much time for me to explain about it and why I say one religion.

but simply in my concept, Allah is God, but God is not Allah. ..

BTT, maybe in this case COD is one of the famous FPS game around the world and so many people play it, and maybe some of them are muslim, and for that to avoid bad effect and I hope to respect each other Activison give that act. Just in this game what I say..no other thing


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> ahh I've cancel my sleep ..
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man, you should dig more about who is taliban, I'm really limited how to say all about it in english, that's is very long story, shortly they are a not a muslim as they should and totaly there is no taliban culture or lecture in our Quran, and IMO that is only kind of stupid government rule.



I got the jist of what you mean. Basically the taliban aren't real muslims, they are extremists who further their political agenda by pretending to be the best muslims. The book they have is probably misinterpreted (by design), so they could recruit younger people who don't know any better.



Jizzler said:


> ^ He's right, get this over to GeneralNonsense, stat! Every post is like writing on a bathroom wall there



^
I agree, this should def go to GN


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2012)

piotrekhc said:


> Stop Islamization of the world, or we will get to the point with no return propably WW3. They now taking down vending machines in hospitals clinics etc coz islam peopels feel offended what kind of bulshit is that  building mosc trying force theirs own culture in countries like UK France etc. The only option is to say stop and push them back where they come from let them shit in thiers own gardens.
> 
> Peace !



what am i reading? what happened to this thread? why is this even a pole? this is inciting a religious argument. A pole was put up on whether or not removing a religious insult (in some religions) was ok?

who cares? i played MW2 for a long time both on the Pc and the PS3 and i never even noticed it i guess i was busy doing other things then checking out the bathroom. that said what does it matter if its taken out? are you going to be sad that you cant hear it?

super mods?


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

happita said:


> I got the jist of what you mean. Basically the taliban aren't real muslims, they are extremists who further their political agenda by pretending to be the best muslims. The book they have is probably misinterpreted (by design), so they could recruit younger people who don't know any better.



yeah you got what I mean man ...


----------



## piotrekhc (Oct 9, 2012)

*Freedom of speech*


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2012)

piotrekhc said:


> *Freedom of speech*



That doesn't exist.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 9, 2012)

piotrekhc said:


> *Freedom of speech*



Is NOT an international thing. 

We all need to be respectfull of eachother, otherwise what does that say about society?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2012)

Request that a mod formally shuts this anti-Islamic thread down.

It's about a games company pulling content because it offended someone.

Islam has nothing to do with this. No more than the time the guy that murdered doctors who carried out abortions was about christianity.  

Anyway, it's COD ffs. POS anyway.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

piotrekhc said:


> Stop Islamization of the world, or we will get to the point with no return propably WW3. They now taking down vending machines in hospitals clinics etc coz islam peopels feel offended what kind of bulshit is that  building mosc trying force theirs own culture in countries like UK France etc. The only option is to say stop and push them back where they come from let them shit in thiers own gardens.
> 
> Peace !





Steevo said:


> So to prove that Muslims are OK with the rest of the world and secure the first thing they do is to threaten others. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't take the heat stay out the kitchen. Even if it were intentional, who cares besides a few people who need to grow up anyway? Religion is a personal choice, and I for one feel it should be kept that way, no more any religion favored over any other.



this is what we scare, the false paradigm about the muslims. 

ah man, I'm not saying I'm a very good muslim but AFAIK there is no Islamization around the world, only the media blew it some crispy news with some seasoning on it, you know.

I guess we must stay on the topic only about the game, and why that words need to remove, that's what I'm trying to share.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 10, 2012)

D4S4 said:


> he has a point there. muslims behave like fucking fanatics.



You do realize that the a great deal of Muslims are uneducated simple minded people ? I say that as a Muslim, and as someone living in one of earth hell holes. And by education I don't just mean academic education. Most of us Muslims don't know the most fundamental parts of our religion.
I realize you're post is targeting people not religion, but I had to make this fact clear.

The part where you speak about the change of time, it's actually one of the biggest issues with how we practice our religion today. Many scientists (literal translation, you know them better as Clergy men, but I kinda loved the irony in the literal translation. Point to be noted though, we do consider them to be men of _science_) argue that some (not all) of the lesser fundamental practices and teachings are era-bound (Though not in the exact argument). The problem relies with defining the changes that should be applied. A very grieve matter in Islam that is.





sergionography said:


> however I sure wont go out of my way to defend christianity because its not my faith, thats up to christians to do and I sure wont blame them if they do(offcourse aslong as its in good manners and without crossing anyone elses boundaries just like this video). .



I would though. Two reasons:
A- Islam forbids insulting other religions.
B- Standing against what is wrong is one of our tasks.

Of course, Wisdom and Common sense also apply here, I wouldn't go staging riots, but if it was an argument with -say- a friend or a colleague, or even with a fellow Muslim online, I'd definitely stand for what's right.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt they knew. I bet some artist typed in "Muslim picture frame" into google images and found a picture. Made a texture and uploaded it to the server having NO IDEA what it says.



Reminds me of the Resident Evil 5 incident, when Quran was allegedly found thrown on the floor .
Capcom stated that the book was NOT an imitation of Quran. But then again, it's all a western conspiracy against Islam, or at least that's what many Muslims think. Hell, no one even cared to remember that Capcom is Japanese 




omnimodis78 said:


> But it's OK for arabs to fly planes into buildings in the name of allah...or is it ahmed, muhamad sorry what's the guy's name they keep killing people for (including their own)?
> 
> Ok that was the most ignorant comment I've ever written but I just had to.  Sorry.



You may have noticed that it is ignorant. But sadly, the majority out there doesn't.
Will save you a 757 and accept the apology 




Steevo said:


> So to prove that Muslims are OK with the rest of the world and secure the first thing they do is to threaten others. Good job.



Oi! Don't group us all in the same category! I'm a Muslim and I'm two thirds a pacifist (outside Video games, that is)





piotrekhc said:


> Stop Islamization of the world, or we will get to the point with no return propably WW3. They now taking down vending machines in hospitals clinics etc coz islam peopels feel offended what kind of bulshit is that  building mosc trying force theirs own culture in countries like UK France etc. The only option is to say stop and push them back where they come from let them shit in thiers own gardens.
> 
> Peace !


----------



## Shihab (Oct 10, 2012)

Subject related:

I'm quite surprised Activision caved in so easily! I never thought of them as a company that actually _cared_ for _customers_ demands. >_>


----------



## chinmi (Oct 10, 2012)

wo wo wo.... i never had any problems when any christian related stuff were put in the closet by any game developer in their games... why does the moslems have to make it a problem with theirs...

if i got no problems with mine, they should have no problems with theirs... right ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

you know there is always going to be someone who will be offended by something so fuck em. There is a reason why most of those countries dont have things others do. So If the Muslims that are in the 1st world countries are crying about it, well dont buy the games then.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 10, 2012)

chinmi said:


> if i got no problems with mine, they should have no problems with theirs... right ?



2 Persons interviewed on the street, the first doesn't mind his face being shown, the other does. Both are well within there freedom of choice, no ?

Of course, the second fella can always refuse to be interviewed all together. In this case, the interviewer will have to remove him completely from the aired footage. After which the interviewed has no right what so ever to complain.

Do pardon the poor example


----------



## XNine (Oct 10, 2012)

The last good COD, was COD 2.  That's right.  I said it.  Truth hurts. :b


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Shihabyooo said:


> 2 Persons interviewed on the street, the first doesn't mind his face being shown, the other does. Both are well within there freedom of choice, no ?
> 
> Of course, the second fella can always refuse to be interviewed all together. In this case, the interviewer will have to remove him completely from the aired footage. After which the interviewed has no right what so ever to complain.
> 
> Do pardon the poor example



at a Restaurant up north news were trying to interview service members I turned down the interview because i didnt want to be disturbed while I was eating. Also most media love to twist peoples words, or say they say this organization endorsed this person speaking their mind.

For Service members being interviewed the news has to go through Public Relations Department of the Military.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 10, 2012)

chinmi said:


> wo wo wo.... i never had any problems when any christian related stuff were put in the closet by any game developer in their games... why does the moslems have to make it a problem with theirs...
> 
> if i got no problems with mine, they should have no problems with theirs... right ?





eidairaman1 said:


> you know there is always going to be someone who will be offended by something so fuck em. There is a reason why most of those countries dont have things others do. So If the Muslims that are in the 1st world countries are crying about it, well dont buy the games then.



AFAIK this is not about one or a country problem, this is found by one of players and maybe a big fans of COD, and maybe they contact the activison and they ask activison whether could they remove that words.

but you know since the mw release , the story begin in somewhere middle east and I believe that's in muslim country, but no complain about that, BF 3 too... but because in this case there is name of God, maybe some fans feel little bit annoyed.. just maybe, anyway this is just a game buddy, we must know why activision do that and share each other what is the possible reason for that.

ahh yeah in my country, one of the biggest muslim country if may I say .. actually the government and the people don't really care about this issues, because this is not very essential problem  and perhaps they don't really know at all 

there is no news about it on our national television, instead I've found it in local game forum. but notting really big reaction about it.

In all, I'm really appreciate the move from activision, they were really care with their fans.

@Shihabyooo : where are you comefrom man  ?


----------



## KissSh0t (Oct 10, 2012)

I think Activision don't want to incite anything.. 

These extremists are insane, you don't wan't to mess with them because they tend to kill people.. Like the 14 year old girl Malala Yousafzai recently shot in the head for speaking out against the Taliban in Pakistan.

They are not normal people, There is seriously something wrong with them.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 10, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> I think Activision don't want to incite anything..
> 
> These extremists are insane, you don't wan't to mess with them because they tend to kill people.. Like the 14 year old girl Malala Yousafzai recently shot in the head for speaking out against the Taliban in Pakistan.
> 
> They are not normal people, There is seriously something wrong with them.



I think you're right man, this one of the reason maybe why.

and this word...

"They are not normal people, There is seriously something wrong with them"

1000% the truely big point


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> I think Activision don't want to incite anything..
> 
> These extremists are insane, you don't wan't to mess with them because they tend to kill people.. Like the 14 year old girl Malala Yousafzai recently shot in the head for speaking out against the Taliban in Pakistan.
> 
> They are not normal people, There is seriously something wrong with them.



you ever notice in those games there are no child soldiers or activists?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

BF 2 too



Rahmat Sofyan said:


> AFAIK this is not about one or a country problem, this is found by one of players and maybe a big fans of COD, and maybe they contact the activison and they ask activison whether could they remove that words.
> 
> but you know since the mw release , the story begin in somewhere middle east and I believe that's in muslim country, but no complain about that, BF 3 too... but because in this case there is name of God, maybe some fans feel little bit annoyed.. just maybe, anyway this is just a game buddy, we must know why activision do that and share each other what is the possible reason for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shihab (Oct 10, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> For Service members being interviewed the news has to go through Public Relations Department of the Military.



Probably saved them loads of criticism and PR nightmares. 
The only PR general media has however is common sense. Apparently, these days it's worse than AMD's back in Bulldozer days.



Rahmat Sofyan said:


> @Shihabyooo : where are you comefrom man  ?



Where two rivers join into one 
Still hot as hell though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Jurassic1024 (Oct 10, 2012)

Some people apparently found it offensive that Allah was mentioned in a picture frame located in the level's bathroom.

^This doesn't happen by accident.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just know they wouldn't give two shakes of a dogs tail if a Christian made the same video. But since now the threat of violence by a few of an over all peaceful religion can now intimidate the masses we have this. I wonder when the line will be drawn.
> 
> I don't hold anything against Muslims at all. But this "be politically correct or die" mantra the few extremists have needs to go. I personally would have left the texture in. Truly faithful Muslims that are confident in their religion will not care. I can bet money on this. The rest will be pissed off about something, be it this or something else. Who cares. Also Activision just went down another notch IMO.



Excellent argument~

How ironic, a problem with a few not unkindly words in a scene within a bathroom, but no mention of the fact that many of these games are based on killing estranged middle eastern folk lofl?


----------



## happita (Oct 10, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> I think Activision don't want to incite anything..
> 
> These extremists are insane, you don't wan't to mess with them because they tend to kill people.. Like the 14 year old girl Malala Yousafzai recently shot in the head for speaking out against the Taliban in Pakistan.
> 
> They are not normal people, There is seriously something wrong with them.



All these different groups....now that I think about it, are a lot like how gangs are in the US. It's just a gang in a different country, different set of rules, different religions, etc., etc...

Humanity and common sense need not apply.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 10, 2012)

I find it hilarious that in this *game* that is several years old they instantly fix something that "offends" a particular religious group, but fail to fix game-breaking bugs years after release...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 10, 2012)

Soooooo... what if i place a picture or letters with the words "allah" in a "clean" place and then riddle it with bullets, dead bodies, and grenades... is said place now unfit for such and image..... nope


----------



## btarunr (Oct 10, 2012)

Normally a news thread wouldn't be closed, but these aren't normal circumstances. While the news article itself is sufficiently objective, I don't have faith in parts of the community's ability to have a civilized, to-the-point debate on this particular topic.


----------

